# My Account has been put on hold



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

here is the message I get when I signed in


----------



## RNUber3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Huh?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Go on...


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

ahhh...seems like your account is put on hold.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well I tried to copy and paste the message from my phone but it isn't working. But it says 

" Your Account Needs Attention "

" Something in your account needs to be corrected or updated in order for you to go online. Contact Support for further assistance "


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Check ur emails.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Check ur emails.


Yeah says I was reported by a rider. Investigators looking into it. Called and got same message. Customer support says I should be reactived in 24 to 48 hours

Is that the same or a different message than when a driver gets their account deactivated?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Investigators? What are their credentials ? How are they going to investigate with just the keyboard and mouse .


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

unPat said:


> Investigators? What are their credentials ? How are they going to investigate with just the keyboard and mouse .


lol whatever they are doing


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

how do they investigate from all the way over in India?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> how do they investigate from all the way over in India?


I been put on hold twice, and somebody from Minnesota called me.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Someone probably accused you of being intoxicated to save $10. Remember, uber is now "obsessed" with their customers


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I been put on hold twice, and somebody from Minnesota called me.


How long did it take to resolve the situation?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> How long did it take to resolve the situation?


These were fraudulent ADA complaints against me.

First time it was 24 hours; second time it was 6 hours.

I let them know in email that I drove taxis 5 years and aware of laws pertaining to this line of wore. Moreover, I have a dash cam recording all the time.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> These were fraudulent ADA complaints against me.
> 
> First time it was 24 hours; second time it was 6 hours.
> 
> I let them know in email that I drove taxis 5 years and aware of laws pertaining to this line of wore. Moreover, I have a dash cam recording all the time.


Okay. Uber hasn't contacted me with the details of the claim yet. It's been about 10 hours


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> Okay. Uber hasn't contacted me with the details of the claim yet. It's been about 10 hours


You will probably get a call this afternoon.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> You will probably get a call this afternoon.


Okay. What do they ask?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

They ask if you remember the trip, and what took place. They do this while the conversation is being recorded. Importantly, you need to avoid any regard to wrongful intent, like you didn't know.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> They ask if you remember the trip, and what took place. They do this while the conversation is being recorded. Importantly, you need to avoid any regard to wrongful intent, like you didn't know.


Could you clarify what you mean by that last sentence?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't admit to whatever they accused you of doing. Ignorance is not an excuse that will get you out of trouble. Don't self incriminate.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So here is what this might be about:

I was downtown pickup a rider with a 4.67 rating. There was no place to park legally when I was waiting for the pax. Then comes behind me the parking ticket guy. The pax while waiting for his girl who is still inside comes up to me at my window in passenger side. Ask me to wait for a couple minutes. I say no problem. He tells me I'm getting a ticket. I got upset so I got out my car and yelled at the guy giving me the ticket. I got back into my car and then the rider cancelled the trip and I drove off. Before I knew the rider was going to file a complaint I messaged Uber to remburse the ride for his cancellation fee


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Drew1986 said:


> So here is what this might be about:
> 
> I was downtown pickup a rider with a 4.67 rating. There was no place to park legally when I was waiting for the pax. Then comes behind me the parking ticket guy. The pax while waiting for his girl who is still inside comes up to me at my window in passenger side. Ask me to wait for a couple minutes. I say no problem. He tells me I'm getting a ticket. I got upset so I got out my car and yelled at the guy giving me the ticket. I got back into my car and then the rider cancelled the trip and I drove off. Before I knew the rider was going to file a complaint I messaged Uber to remburse the ride for his cancellation fee


Those &#$$ing ticket guys...

I'll bet they drive for Uber too...8>)

Sheesh... can't catch a break...

Rakos


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Those &#$$ing ticket guys...
> 
> I'll bet they drive for Uber too...8>)
> 
> ...


Why don't you just admit you wrote the ticket? I have a picture of you after writing it:


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So any more advice?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Have they called you yet?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> So any more advice?


Nothing you can do but wait, you'll get a call.

If it were me, I would tell the rep I have a dash cam and ask for a time frame where i can send footage . I would do if I had a cam or not.

Nothing you do will expedite the process..
99.9 % chance you'll be re activated.

When they cut you loose they tell you they have decided to end the partnership. The end.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Have they called you yet?


Of course they called the two minutes I was away from my phone all day. I called back and left a VM


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Nothing you can do but wait, you'll get a call.
> 
> If it were me, I would tell the rep I have a dash cam and ask for a time frame where i can send footage . I would do if I had a cam or not.
> 
> ...


I can attest that this will likely be the case.

Today my account was put on "hold" because they said my car was different that what it was in my profile. Yes, it was my fault when people expect a G37 to pull up but see a Cayenne pick them up instead. However, I denied all accusations and then the hold was released not even ten minutes after I replied.

Hopefully the process is just as easy for you.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So they call leave a VM and leave the office and I call back five minutes after she calls and no answer lol


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> So they call leave a VM and leave the office and I call back five minutes after she calls and no answer lol


Call their regular support line, unfortunately, you may get an overseas lackey, but you'll get someone.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So will somebody else call me today if she is out until Monday?



backcountryrez said:


> Call their regular support line, unfortunately, you may get an overseas lackey, but you'll get someone.


Yeah but that person is powerless and can't reactive my account which is the point


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> So will somebody else call me today if she is out until Monday?
> 
> Yeah but that person is powerless and can't reactive my account which is the point


Watch this:


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I can attest that this will likely be the case.
> 
> Today my account was put on "hold" because they said my car was different that what it was in my profile. Yes, it was my fault when people expect a G37 to pull up but see a Cayenne pick them up instead. However, I denied all accusations and then the hold was released not even ten minutes after I replied.
> 
> Hopefully the process is just as easy for you.


I see how you slid the fact you drive cool cars in there. Well played.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Just had the phone call. No real details in rider claim. Asked " did a rider feel uncomfortable getting into your car? Did you have altercation with a third party? Said NO to all questions.

Hell Yeah!!! Back in Action!!!!


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

You probably been smoking that loud in yo car and someone snitched that it reeked Come on bro you ain't gotta lie.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

unPat said:


> Investigators? What are their credentials ? How are they going to investigate with just the keyboard and mouse .


Investigators? Make them show you their badge!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

twinwillow said:


> Investigators? Make them show you their badge!


You mean like the fabled...

"Above and Beyond"...

Badge...Or the...

"Red Badge of Courage" badge...

Rakos


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Don't admit to whatever they accused you of doing. Ignorance is not an excuse that will get you out of trouble. Don't self incriminate.


Deny deny deny - if they tell you that a passenger made claims that aren't true, reiterate the fact that the claims are not true, and repeat the fact that you have followed Uber's terms of service diligently.

When Uber has tried stealing money back from me because a passenger made a false claim about me starting a trip too early (?) or driving around the block one extra loop (?) or something ridiculous like that, I made sure to clarify with Uber that passengers make false statements and lie about claims constantly. I make sure Uber is aware that passengers know they will get a discounted or free ride if they complain about certain issues, and that's the case with every claim I've encountered.

Uber has created a culture of shady, lying, untrustworthy passengers who will undercut drivers' ability to earn money just to save a few bucks. I also encourage Uber to deactivate the passengers who lie in order to get free rides. We need to push this organization to get rid of the passengers who are essentially stealing from us and taking away our ability to make money.

Think of it this way: If Uber was a store and customers were caught stealing things off the shelf, the stealing customer would not be welcome in the store in the future and most likely there would be theft charges pressed against the customer. How is it that not only do Uber's passengers get away with getting free rides based on LIES, but they are able to remain active as passengers??!! It's like we're working in the GD Twilight Zone.

The entire scenario is beyond ****ed up, and it just shows how out of the loop Uber's strategies and tactics are, and how its business practices are ridiculously upside down.

People filing fraudulent claims and stealing = people Uber should hang on tight to. Huh?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Deny deny deny - if they tell you that a passenger made claims that aren't true, reiterate the fact that the claims are not true, and repeat the fact that you have followed Uber's terms of service diligently.
> 
> When Uber has tried stealing money back from me because a passenger made a false claim about me starting a trip too early (?) or driving around the block one extra loop (?) or something ridiculous like that, I made sure to clarify with Uber that passengers make false statements and lie about claims constantly. I make sure Uber is aware that passengers know they will get a discounted or free ride if they complain about certain issues, and that's the case with every claim I've encountered.
> 
> ...


A common trait of alcoholics is Lying


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> A common trait of alcoholics is Lying


So all Uber pax are alcoholics? I believe it. At least they're taking Ubers though , right?! Ha ha!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> So all Uber pax are alcoholics? I believe it. At least they're taking Ubers though , right?! Ha ha!


I think most of the false claims are made at night. Has anyone completed research when most claims are made?


----------

